# How about this for a DIY project?



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Heard about these, but never seen a pic of one:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I wonder how much work that took


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The LS7 is the engine the M3 should have had. I'd have zero complaints about the car if it had power.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## eliminator (May 16, 2005)

Looks like fun..  

IMHO, the only way to improve the 3 series would be to add more power.. A BMW V-8 would be best, but probably exceedingly expensive. The LS-1 is a great motor and relatively cheap.

Is there a website with more info?

-Steve


----------



## nopcbs (Sep 17, 2004)

*Bloody fantastic !!!*

Just wonder how much the weight distribution is messed up.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

If you can't go fast with 240hp...


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Photoshop?? :dunno:


----------



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

No photoshop. I was at that show and actually saw it with my own eyes. It sounded good... obviously just like a Corvette. 

But, oh the humanity. For some reason it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jul 9, 2004)

LS1s, or small block chevys in general, are great power plants. Light, compact, cheap and easy to increase power.

http://www.nash8503.com/

http://www.vorshlag.com

I haven't researched a 3 series swap, but was looking into a Porsche 944 (951) swap, and the weight distribution would have stayed within 1% of stock configuration.

Check out the conversion forums on ls2.com and ls1tech.com for more examples.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SergioK said:


> If you can't go fast with 240hp...


 Being fast with 240, or even 333hp doesn't do **** for you when you're chasing 'vette/viper/ferrari/porsche down the straight and they won't let you by.
I haven't had the chance to pass a ferrari in the 323, but I've passed all the rest.


----------



## mitch1340 (Mar 25, 2005)

This is the engine of the future. I'd like to see that under the hood instead.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

mitch1340 said:


> This is the engine of the future. I'd like to see that under the hood instead.


 Ok, so what is it? A flat 8, aluminum block, desiel?:dunno:


----------



## mitch1340 (Mar 25, 2005)

gmlav8r said:


> Ok, so what is it? A flat 8, aluminum block, desiel?:dunno:


It's a new concept altogether, controlled combustion engine. It doesn't have a crankshaft for example. Instead it uses some triangular lobes type cams geared together. It's really ingenious. The output is three times the torque of conventional engines. here's a link to it:

http://www.revetec.com/?q=


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

mitch1340 said:


> This is the engine of the future. I'd like to see that under the hood instead.


 Cool


----------

